# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ پیرامون انتخاب رشته > دانشگاه ها >  کمک در خصوص ثبت نام  دانشگاه ازاد

## senatordl

سلام من رشته مکانیک دانشگاه ازاد کرج قبول شدم ولی یکی از درسام هنوز پاس نشده و باید دی پاس کنم الان یعنی من نمیتونم برم دانشگاه ولی دوستم میگفت چرا میتونی بری سفته بزاری که مدرک پیش دانشگاهی رو تا بهمن براشون میاری.
دیروز رفتم دانشگاه از آموزش پرسیدم گفتش سفته نمیخواد ولی ازت تعهد میگرن که اونم یکی دوماه بیشتر نیست مهلتش باز من دقیق نمیدونم روز ثبت نام رشتتون مدارک لازمتونو بیارید موقع ثبت نام بپرسید ببینید میتونید ئبت نام کنید یا ن
الان سوال من اینه من میتونم ثبت نام کنم با تعهد یا نمیشه ؟

----------


## Mohammad.h

من جواب سوالتو نمیدونم!

ولی خودم چنتا سوال دارم


تا کی وقت دارم برا ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد؟

خوابگاه دانشگاه آزاد چطوریه؟
میگن نه غذا میدن نه وسایل زندگی کلا ی اتاق فقط میدن درسته؟

----------


## senatordl

> من جواب سوالتو نمیدونم!
> 
> ولی خودم چنتا سوال دارم
> 
> 
> تا کی وقت دارم برا ثبت نام دانشگاه آزاد؟
> 
> خوابگاه دانشگاه آزاد چطوریه؟
> میگن نه غذا میدن نه وسایل زندگی کلا ی اتاق فقط میدن درسته؟


من فقط جواب سوال اولتون رو میدونم 
میتونید وارد سایت معاونت سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی بشید بدون آزمون ثبت نام کنید و بعد چند روز همراه مدارک به دانشگاهی که ثبت نام کردید برید و ثبت نام کنید

----------


## Mohammad.h

> من فقط جواب سوال اولتون رو میدونم 
> میتونید وارد سایت معاونت سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی بشید بدون آزمون ثبت نام کنید و بعد چند روز همراه مدارک به دانشگاهی که ثبت نام کردید برید و ثبت نام کنید


نه با آزمونشو میگم!

----------


## senatordl

> نه با آزمونشو میگم!


با آزمون که خیلی وفته وقتش تموم شده فقط بدون آزمون سایتش بازه

----------


## senatordl

> این چی میگه پس اگه تموم شده وقتش؟
> نوشته ثبت نام باآزمون 25 شهریور!
> چطور میگی تموم شده؟
> 
> فایل پیوست 40541




سایت معاونت سنجش و پذیرش دانشگاه آزاد اسلامی برید گزینه ای برای ثبت نام با آزمون وجود نداره

----------

